

Android Studio - yitchelle
http://developer.android.com/sdk/installing/studio.html

======
sheikhimran01
What do you guys think of it? I currently use Eclipse and I find eclipse more
of a messed up platform but it is really good when it comes to development.

Is Android Studio good?

